# Foam Bowed Door Frame Question



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Popping trim and taking a look to see if it is in fact packed with foam isn't hard to do. Neither is raking out the foam to see if that does it. Providing you can confidently get the trim off without breakage, then you're looking at about $7 and 1/2 hour's time. $5-6 for more (non-expanding) foam and $1 for a few trim nails to put the trim back up.


----------



## spaceboy (Sep 2, 2011)

AGWhitehouse said:


> Popping trim and taking a look to see if it is in fact packed with foam isn't hard to do. Neither is raking out the foam to see if that does it. Providing you can confidently get the trim off without breakage, then you're looking at about $7 and 1/2 hour's time. $5-6 for more (non-expanding) foam and $1 for a few trim nails to put the trim back up.


Thanks - it just sounded too easy of a solution. Was not sure if there was any permanant damage to the door frame. 

thanks again - its driving me CRAZY so i will be doing this this evening!


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

spaceboy said:


> Thanks - it just sounded too easy of a solution. Was not sure if there was any permanant damage to the door frame.
> 
> thanks again - its driving me CRAZY so i will be doing this this evening!


There may very well be permanent bowing of the frame from it, but it's such an easy process to remove the foam from that area, that it's worth a try first.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

do you have any pics? where is the door sticking?


----------



## spaceboy (Sep 2, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> do you have any pics? where is the door sticking?


Here is a picture... red circle shows were it was bowed. 

I removed the trim last evening - cut out the foam on the top section were it was bowed with a drywall knife. 

MUCH smoother open/close functionality. Prior to removing it I had to push it shut with a lot of force. Now I can just give it a push and it closes on its own. 

Need to get a can of the window/door foam and reapply (almost afraid to at this point).

The odd thing is that where the frame bowed - it didn't seem like there was an abundance of Foam insulation. Actually seems like there is more towards the bottom/middle and that part of the frame is fine. 

Thanks for the guidance - now its time to dust off the compressor/nail gun to put that trim back on - always something to do!!! (somehow i thought buying a home that was built in 1906 and brining it back to life was going to be an easy/fun project!)


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

spaceboy said:


> Here is a picture... red circle shows were it was bowed.
> 
> I removed the trim last evening - cut out the foam on the top section were it was bowed with a drywall knife.
> 
> ...


that door jamb gets pretty tight at the top, doesn't really look like it has much room to move back either


----------



## spaceboy (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueBSH said:


> that door jamb gets pretty tight at the top, doesn't really look like it has much room to move back either


I was thinking the same thing - I might take out the current screw and re-shim it.


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

The door could also be sagging away from the hinges. How is the reveal on the top of the hinge side? If it looks big, check to make sure there is one or two longs screws through the top hinge into the jamb.


----------

